# Ovulation tests?



## Mary R

New to this blog, but have a lot of experience. Used many natural methods to conceive, as I was told by my first doc. that would probably never do so. Have children, two after my 40th birthday. It can be extremely hard when you cant get pregnant, so its nice to have as much info as possible. First of all, I never used the pill etc. cuz I always wanted a house full, and my husband agreed. One way to determine when you are getting close to ovulation is to test not only your "rising" temp. every morning and to chart it, but your cervix. Your cervix changes from a firm ( touch the end of your nose) touch to a softer more flexible,( like your earlobe) cervix. The softer it gets the closer you are to ovulation. I never trusted just one way to determine ovulation, so I also used a saliva tester too, and I found it also helped. I had ilregular cycles sometimes up to 7 months apart with no pregnancy. I did start taking a colostrum supplement which seemed to help me regulate my cycle. Good luck


----------

